

Ask HN: Where to find remote work? - frustrated-dev

I'm a 20 something web developer currently living in the middle of nowhere, I've got almost five years of experience over all sorts of different tech, am a fast learner, and I like to think I'm a good communicator.  I also do much better work at home or at a coffee shop than I do in an office or a cubicle.<p>With that said, there's nowhere nearby looking for web developers and I don't have a vehicle even if there were.  Whenever I try to find remote work online, the jobs I apply for are either already taken or I just get no response.<p>I have some debt, I don't have much money saved, and I do like where I live so moving is not really in the cards at the moment.  It's gotten to the point that I'd be happy getting paid minimum wage to fix WordPress errors and IE CSS rendering bugs.<p>There's been a bunch of talk lately about the growth of remote / telecommuting, yet almost every job listing specifies "in house only, no remote."  Maybe I'm just not looking in the right places.<p>Does anyone have any suggestions on the best places to find semi-consistant remote work?
======
erik_p
can you add (an) email to your throw-away profile?

Interested in knowing which languages you know/prefer and if you have a few
examples (portfolio, github, etc)

~~~
frustrated-dev
Haha, I realized right after I posted that I forgot to add an e-mail address.
Done now.

~~~
erik_p
am I blind or is it still not there (or being cached?)

~~~
frustrated-dev
Hmm, went in and re-edited the profile, showing up now it seems.

In terms of languages; Ruby, Python, PHP, Javascript, and HTML5 / CSS.

